# Sticky  Official Taurus Photo Thread!



## Shipwreck

Post your pics of your favorite Taurus handguns (you own) here!


----------



## Zahnarzt




----------



## Belt Fed




----------



## Belt Fed

An old PT99 on the left, an old pic too. lol


----------



## Belt Fed

Anyone had or have one of these, i'd be curios to try one. it's a 40 cal too.

Taurus TH Matte Black/Tan, Full Size, 15 Rds. (taurususa.com)


----------



## Tangof

I've had these from the 80's, the two TX22's are the only new ones. The PT92 and 99 have shot thousands if rounds and nary a problem.


----------



## LostinTexas

Belt Fed said:


> View attachment 21608


I keep one of these beside my sitting spot. It is a good shooter.


----------



## badge851




----------



## Belt Fed

TX22


----------



## Belt Fed




----------



## SSGN_Doc




----------



## Belt Fed

Taurus Tactical


----------



## berettatoter

A couple of months ago, I got out of the Taurus game...but. A coworker of mine has a father-in-law that is getting too old to shoot, and wanted to sell off all his handguns, guess he still shoots rifles. Long story short, I got these two Taurus handguns from him for pretty cheap, so I jumped on it...shot em' both, and they did great.









...and


----------



## berettatoter

berettatoter said:


> A couple of months ago, I got out of the Taurus game...but. A coworker of mine has a father-in-law that is getting too old to shoot, and wanted to sell off all his handguns, guess he still shoots rifles. Long story short, I got these two Taurus handguns from him for pretty cheap, so I jumped on it...shot em' both, and they did great.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...and


Just one of the 856 revolvers. I screwed up and double posted the pic of the stainless 856. I got the 856 and the G3C with the gold barrel.


----------



## Belt Fed




----------



## Belt Fed

Old school PT740 slim 40 cal. think i'll take this one out soon and shoot it again. been a long time since i have.


----------



## Rich2500

My 2 favorites


----------

